# Bentleys first Q =)



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

After two trials of NTs/NQs Bentley earned his first Q today  Very proud of him. Unfortunately his second run was a NT for running out of the ring before we even started. Not very happy with him for that but him earning that Q was far more then I went there expecting so I guess I can let that slide for now  

CPE Level 2 Fullhouse


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations: to you and your handsome boy!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Good boy Bentley!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice job :thumbup: Looks like you two had a lot of fun.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Did you start at Level 2? I assume so if your first Q was in Level 2... Just curious why you didn't choose Level 1?

Good job!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats and welcome to agility! Where running and having fun is the #1 thing... getting the Q's is the icing on the cake! Can't tell you the vast amount of NQ's in my history!!!!! 

Keep up the good work!

aw:


----------



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

wildo said:


> Did you start at Level 2? I assume so if your first Q was in Level 2... Just curious why you didn't choose Level 1?
> 
> Good job!



Didn't feel it was necessary. The levels are basically the same, often times the courses are the same (his colors course was the same for 1 and 2). There's a few difference but nothing to where I felt it was the wrong choice to start in 2. 


Thanks everyone!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thats true- they are basically the same, though I believe Level 1 affords more faults. Good luck with your future Q's!


----------

